# airtunes not working properly with itunes 8



## urbanlegend (Mar 30, 2008)

since i've upgraded to itunes 8, my airtunes has not been working properly. when i try to connect to remote speakers i get a -3256 error. wondering if anyone else has been able to successfully fix this feature.

i'm using an airport express with a linksys wrt54g wireless router. my os is windows xp.

so far, i've updated the firmware in the airport express and enabled ipv6 in xp with no joy. i've also narrowed the problem down to my firewall - zone alarm. if i change the internet zone security from high to medium, i can stream songs through airtunes.

of course, this isn't really an acceptable workaround, so i'm looking for help with a fix, whether it's a setting in itunes, zone alarm, or something else.

any help is certainly appreciated.

thanks in advance,

john


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

check the apple forums to see if your issue has been reported by others. If it has, either the forum members have found a solution or they are waiting for apple to bug-fix iTunes.

Your options are to wait for a fix, or downgrade to 7.7 or whatever the previous version was.


----------



## urbanlegend (Mar 30, 2008)

it's been reported by a number of others. mac users seem to have a working fix, but not windows users. also, no one has mentioned zone alarm as their firewall.

guess we get to wait. too much for apple to test their products with common software components, i guess.

john


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

urbanlegend said:


> it's been reported by a number of others. mac users seem to have a working fix, but not windows users. also, no one has mentioned zone alarm as their firewall.
> 
> guess we get to wait. too much for apple to test their products with common software components, i guess.
> 
> john


This is going to come as a shock to you, but Mac users don't NEED Zone Alarm. Or firewalls (apart from the hardware one already in their routers/base stations). Or anti-virus/spyware stuff.

Removing those barriers is a key part of why the Mac usually "just works."

Next time you're in the market for a new computer, you should check em out.


----------



## urbanlegend (Mar 30, 2008)

that's helpful.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

urbanlegend said:


> that's helpful.


THIS IS A MAC FORUM. What were you expecting?? All that extra crap you Winblows users have to deal with CAUSES PROBLEMS AND BREAKS THINGS. This should _not_ come as a surprise, and it's certainly not the developer's fault when it happens. It's _Microsoft's_ fault for making an OS that's riddled with more holes than a Death Row Records artist.

Maybe you can ask Bill G about that when he's done flexing his Conquistadors.

Besides, I was _already_ helpful. I told you to either downgrade to 7.7 or wait for the inevitable fix. Those are basically your options. I'm sorry you don't have a easy fix like us Mac people, but that's the price you pay.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I dunno bout you but Little Snitch is a very useful too to me _ as a developer_ 

Maybe you can calm down on the Mac-roin and put don the needle for just a sec. It's kind of the reason why mac users have a negative uppity image to the rest of the user base when you start foaming at the mouth like that, we're not a bunch of Steve Balmers for Christ sakes.

To the OP, uninstall iTunes completely (though you may need to backup your library). Google iTunes 7.7, there are still some software sites that still share the file without linking you to Apple. That should pretty much let you downgrade again. While iTunes 8 does have some nice features like the Genius bit and the album view, its really not a huge upgrade (in my opinion) to 7.7 so not like you'll miss anything major (hell I don't hardly use Genius since most of my songs aren't even recognized by Genius).

_Though utilizing Remote from my ipod touch is a nice 'touch' _


----------



## urbanlegend (Mar 30, 2008)

okay, i get it. i'm just a little man with a windows computer and a small post count. you are some kind of mac god in this world and i should bow down to you that you even condescended to respond to a noob post. even if it was with the most basic of help.

i will tell you what i expect. if you have knowledge of the systems i am working with and a reasoned approach to trouble shoot or fix it, i would very much appreciate your assistance. if you don't, quite frankly, i would expect silence. if you only respond to make yourself feel superior - then that's an answer i don't need.

telling me that windows sucks, and that mac is so superior and i should consider it next time is rude, presumptuous and unnecessary. it doesn't fall under the definition of help - it's self-righteous rhetoric.

apple's testing should include all the common components that their software will need to successfully interact with. the most commonly used operating systems and networking software would logically be included in that. sorry that life can't be so simple for apple as when they were in a closed environment.

i got your message, chasm. good bye. great community you're supporting.

thanks kb244 for your help. i know that i can downgrade, but i consider that a last resort. ultimately i'd prefer to find a fix for itunes 8. i did keep backups of my library files so i could downgrade if i need to. i'd checked on other forums and thought i'd see what this community could offer. chasm has provided the answer to that in abundance.

john


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I saw on Engadget that you need to update the Airport Express firmware, or turn off your firewall.

I'll see if I can find the article.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Not the Engadget link.. but, instructions nonetheless.

General Ramblings » iTunes 8 Airport Express Fix | Ian Tearle » The Web Log


----------



## urbanlegend (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks very much vexel, you helped me get to what looks like a fix.

the article you link to mentioned changing udp settings, and while i don't really know what those are, i did some more searching and came up with a suggestion to change zone specific settings. so i added the ip for my airport express to the trusted zone. now it works.

thanks again


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Vexel said:


> Not the Engadget link.. but, instructions nonetheless.
> 
> General Ramblings » iTunes 8 Airport Express Fix | Ian Tearle » The Web Log


I'm bookmarking that for some friends, thanks for finding it.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

urbanlegend said:


> thanks very much vexel, you helped me get to what looks like a fix.
> 
> the article you link to mentioned changing udp settings, and while i don't really know what those are, i did some more searching and came up with a suggestion to change zone specific settings. so i added the ip for my airport express to the trusted zone. now it works.
> 
> thanks again


Normally all local submask IPs should be in the trusted zone especially if a home network (ie: if your IP is 192.168.0.4 the adding 192.168.0.* as trusted should solve most local streaming issues.) Since its doubtful you'll try to hack yourself from another computer in the house.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm having a different problem with my AirTunes after iTunes 8. My music now stutters about every 30-40 seconds. I can stream fine from another computer with iTunes 7 still on it, so I know it's an iTunes 8 problem.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> I'm having a different problem with my AirTunes after iTunes 8. My music now stutters about every 30-40 seconds. I can stream fine from another computer with iTunes 7 still on it, so I know it's an iTunes 8 problem.


How is the itunes 7 and the itunes 8 machine on the network? (wireless, ethernet, distance, location, etc)


----------



## Jlomen (Sep 28, 2008)

*Airtunes fixed! (or I fixed mine...)*

After reading this forum I went trying to alter my firewall, change my file sharing and none of that worked. In fact, since I have OSX10.5.5, most of the instructions were not applicable.

I then went to rebuild my network, and opened my airport utility app (in Utilities under Applications) and when I opened it, I was automatically prompted to update my firmware on my airport express. I said yes, fumbled a bit for my password for the unit, then let it restart. I then restarted my computer for good measure (I know macs are not supposed to have to do this, but in the interest of full disclosure I include it here) and voila! everything works. I did not alter my settings in my firewall or file sharing.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kb244 said:


> How is the itunes 7 and the itunes 8 machine on the network? (wireless, ethernet, distance, location, etc)


iTunes 8 Machine is Wireless N, right on the desk above the router. iTunes 7 Machine is connected via Ethernet to the AEBS (bridge networked with the APX).

iTunes 7 worked fine on the Wireless N machine that is now iTunes 8.

So frustrating!


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm having the same problem.



fyrefly said:


> I'm having a different problem with my AirTunes after iTunes 8. My music now stutters about every 30-40 seconds. I can stream fine from another computer with iTunes 7 still on it, so I know it's an iTunes 8 problem.


----------

